

Cloud ‘lock-in’ survey shows not all clouds are alike - GreekOphion
http://gigaom.com/cloud/cloud-lock-in-survey-shows-not-all-clouds-are-alike/

======
nphase
tl;dr: Getting data out of S3 is far harder than getting data out of S3.

